

Google supports false advertising? - Recontemplation

Search Netflix in Google right now and hit on the first sponsored link. It will take you to BuddhaShopper.com and then redirect to Netflix sometimes!? See the included url to Google search result. Am I confused or is this not suppost to happen?<p>http://www.google.com/search?q=netflix&#38;ie=utf-8&#38;oe=utf-8&#38;aq=t&#38;rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&#38;client=firefox-a
======
jacquesm
It links to netflix for me.

And yes, you're confused, because a wrong search result in google does not
mean that 'Netflix site hacked right now?'.

------
Recontemplation
I'm not confused. Paste the above url in your browser and click the sponsored
Netflix link. I guess you are right that there is nothing wrong with Netflix
but surely Google cant permit a sponsored link to display one domain and
actually be another one entirely. I took a video of it and am in the process
of posting it to YouTube.

~~~
jacquesm
A hack of netflix implies that netflix' servers have been compromised.

------
Recontemplation
The video proof:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_797XSpj9k>

Don't you get the vulnerabilities implied by this? Read my YouTube
description.

------
Recontemplation
I changed the title from "Is Netflix site hacked right now?" to "Google
supports false advertising?" to be more accurate. Let me know if you can think
of a better description my scrupulous friend.

